# A week in the french Camargue



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to share some pictures with you from last weeks trip to the french 'méditerranée':

We just wanted to escape the rain and snow and cold for some days and drove down to the french camargue in the south of france. Camargue is the landscape south of the city of Arles, where a.o. Vincent van Gogh spent some time in 1888/89; he is said to have discovered the light and the colors (his famous yellow ..) down there. 

When we arrived, the land of the camargue had experienced several days of serious rains and the flat countryside was quite filled up with water:




Fortunately, we only had rain during some nights, the days being fine and sunny:
the seashore:




a bird of the heron tribe!?




here a few pictures of typical camargue features:

flamingos living there in liberty by hundreds:








the white/whitish camargue horses:





being of course also used for touristic purposes:




growing of the 'vin des sables', typical wine from the sandy earth of camargue:
vine yard with pine trees in the background, typical tree there 'pin parasol':



an very old vine:




Ricefields:




Toros; I like their meat but do not at all appreciate the sport and other activities they have to endure:




We had the chance to not meet another sort of typicals from the camargue: the moscitos !!

a last pict. from the very windy mediterranean shore with the town of Saintes Maries de la mer with its typical church tower in the background!





I hope you liked this short visit!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2009)

Very sweet Jean...Loved the tour!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful - thanks -reminds me of my hollidays down there - did you visit Port Bacares ?


----------



## nikv (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous photos, Jean! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanx a lot. I thought the 2nd photo was a painting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2009)

What an interesting landscape, hardly what you would imagine for that part of the world - so flat with a subtropical feel. Thanks for the tour; my eyes are opened a little bit more.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for letting me "tour" with your beautiful photos !! I would love to visit this part of the world !


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, Jean. I love to travel, even through other people's eyes.

Maybe the white bird is an Egret. It looks like the ones we have here on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Hera (Feb 17, 2009)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for the tour to a place that wouldn't have seen otherwise.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful views!

thanks


----------



## Ernie (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice! 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> Wonderful - thanks -reminds me of my hollidays down there - did you visit Port Bacares ?



not this time!! This is near Perpignan, so still some way down to spain, but we were there years ago (maybe 20?), but it was very nice/special at that time!  Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2009)

:clap: Good pics - thanks for posting! Enjoyed it! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2009)

I enjoyed your photos! Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2009)

I need a vacation!! Thanks for sharing Jean!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

So great Jean!!! Thank you for the super photos and great tour...


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 12, 2011)

"Ahhhhhhh" all over again one year later!


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2011)

Loved the tour! Did not expect flamingos. Noticed one had tag.
Take any wine home? Are there border restrictions?
Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2011)

Clark said:


> ...Take any wine home? Are there border restrictions?
> Thanks.



No border restrictions anymore since EU, and, wine home yes, always, very fruity and less expensive than Bordeaux or Bourgogne  !!! Jean


----------

